# Pflege von seerosen



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

hallo zusammen

habe mal eine frage zur pflege von seerosen.
soll man verblühte blüten abschneiden bevor sie nach unten sinken?
oder ist es besser sie im teich zu belassen?

und wo soll man sie abschneiden (wenn sinnvoll) unterhalb der blüte oder soweit unten wie erreichbar ?

würde mich über eine antwort freuen, nachdem unter dem thread seerosen keiner geantwortet hat, habe ich einen neuen eröffnet.

gruss in die runde karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo __ Bitterling,

es ist nicht nötig verblühte Seerosen abzuschneiden. Normalerweise entfernt man Blüten um einen Fruchtansatz und damit das Ende der Blütezeit zu verhindern. Seerosen reagieren auf einen Fruchtansatz aber nicht so, daher kann man sich die Arbeit sparen.

Es gibt nur zwei Gründe weshalb man manchmal doch schneidet: 

1. aus ästhetischen Gründen, weil man die sich auflösenden Blüten nicht schön findet

2. um dem Teich Nährstoffe zu entziehen - aber dann muß man konsequent auch alle Blätter entfernen.

Wenn Du schneidest, dann so tief unten wie Du es noch bequem erreichen kannst, dann sieht man den Eingriff am wenigsten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

hallo werner  

vielen dank für deine fachmännische antwort.
schön, dass man in diesem forum eine experten für pflanzen als moderator hat, find ich echt super :!:  :!: 

gruss karl-heinz


----------

